# Schwinn Paramount



## ohdeebee (Dec 16, 2013)

Clean bike. Too bad the original seat is missing. Not thrilled about the cheap shifters and brakes either. Oh well.


----------



## rhenning (Dec 16, 2013)

Those shifters and brakes were an option you could pick when you ordered the bike.  Not very many did so in a way they are a rare option.  Rogrt


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 16, 2013)

Changing it over to Campy shift levers is not expensive.


----------



## buisky (Dec 16, 2013)

I have a October built 79 Paramount that has the stem shifters like yours. Ron


----------



## vincev (Dec 16, 2013)

Heres one of my Paramounts with the original bar end shifters.[option] Its for sale locally if anyone is interested.Its a 1973


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 17, 2013)

ohdeebee said:


> ...Too bad the original seat is missing. ...



Can't go wrong with a Brooks B-17


----------



## tailhole (Jan 27, 2014)

vincev said:


> Heres one of my Paramounts with the original bar end shifters.[option] Its for sale locally if anyone is interested.Its a 1973




What size is that Paramount Vince?  It's a real beauty, but I'm afraid it's gonna be a too small for me.  Keep an eye out for a 1970, that's to one I am looking for (birth year bike).


----------



## olderthandirt (Apr 24, 2014)

*nice p15*

whats the asking price ? would you have a bike shop box it up and ship ?


----------



## curtis odom (Apr 25, 2014)

That red Paramount has the rare Campy triple crank but no inner ring.
We picked up a pristine white Paramount with the stem shifters, safety levers, and 27" clinchers.


----------



## olderthandirt (May 11, 2014)

*new home for the black paramount*



vincev said:


> Heres one of my Paramounts with the original bar end shifters.[option] Its for sale locally if anyone is interested.Its a 1973




the black paramount has a new home with another old fart ,thank you ,it will be cared for and ridden


----------

